# training plans for the week of October 2-8



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh one bit of good news, the farmer *promised* me that they will cut back the alfalfa fields this coming Monday or Tuesday, so by the time I get back I should be able to work here on my property again. That makes a huge difference for me, because if I have a free hour and I can work here, I can make use of the hour. If I have to drive somewhere, an hour isn't nearly enough time. Well you guys know how it is, I don't have to tell you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be concentrating on obedience & agility for a while; probably not going to the Hunt Test tomorrow and Faelan was one revved dog today for agility  I am thinking the hunt training is training him to use his nose - it went places it has never gone before today (like really, sand bags????? - he even sniffed a butt!! )


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have to rely on you guys this coming week! I'm going to be gone from Oct. 6-11, so nothing will get done. I will have computer access, but no access to my dogs!
> So here's mine---
> Saturday---nothing (working all day)
> Sunday---nothing (working all day)
> ...



Man! Looks like a good vacation coming up for you and Tito : Just pickin'.

Tomorrow, Riot and I are FINALLY meeting up with the pro I met on RTF. And he said he has pigeons, so Riot will finally be getting a real introduction to birds. I'm thinking that it will mostly be a "getting to know you" type thing, so he can see where I am with Ri and we can figure out where we are going. And I will help him with whatever he needs with his dogs as well.

Monday: casting work, long hike
Tuesday: casting, marks if my hubby is not working all day
Wednesday: maybe a little drill work, or off
Thursday: Obedience! I have to at least get him going on heeling some more...
Friday: off (class all day)
Saturday: maybe training with the pro? 

And then only one more week until fall break!!! I have October 14th to 23 off! Super excited. Counting down already.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am in SERIOUS need of a day off! I work 7 days a week, every week. The last full day off that I had was in mid-June. 
Can't wait to hear how Riot did with the pro and the birds!



mlopez said:


> Man! Looks like a good vacation coming up for you and Tito : Just pickin'.
> 
> Tomorrow, Riot and I are FINALLY meeting up with the pro I met on RTF. And he said he has pigeons, so Riot will finally be getting a real introduction to birds. I'm thinking that it will mostly be a "getting to know you" type thing, so he can see where I am with Ri and we can figure out where we are going. And I will help him with whatever he needs with his dogs as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My plan this week is to get back on track in many ways. 

I have found an obedience trainer :woot2: and I go a week from Wed for a lesson. I plan to get both Teddi and Gabby at least thinking about obedience again this week. 

Had a great private lesson in agility yesterday, and another this coming Sat, so I have some home work I want to get done with agility. Classes are Monday and Tuesday, so I hope maybe Wed to do some of those exercises concentrated. I have some daily behavior things, go outs, and core muscle work I can do. 

I also plan to try to alternate daily doing some casting and force to pile work. Thursday is training day. So today through Wednesday I plan to do that. 

No I don't have a schedule, my goal is to spend the AM working on the job hunt and housework, then the dogs. If I don't get to Quinn then hubby will just have to get his own dog out. I will try to do some casting and force work because I will take her to training next Thursday and Darrin will want to see our home work. That may be all I do with her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I am in SERIOUS need of a day off! I work 7 days a week, every week. The last full day off that I had was in mid-June.
> Can't wait to hear how Riot did with the pro and the birds!


Enjoy your days off


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been working obedience drills. I bought jumps from my obedience trainer and will be setting them up in my yard to get some practice.

I also will continue with my basic yard training drills.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I am in SERIOUS need of a day off! I work 7 days a week, every week. The last full day off that I had was in mid-June.
> Can't wait to hear how Riot did with the pro and the birds!


Wow! That's a lot of working. You're right, you do need a vacation. Feel free to take many days off 

So Riot and I met up with the pro today and did some training. Dave seemed to really like him.  We got him going on some holding and Ri did great! Took him about three times to get the idea. He's a fast learner. Dave said he thinks it should only take about a week to FF him. Riot had no issue at all with gun shot, and they were even shooting a shotgun about 50 yards out. He picked up the "look where the shot sound is coming from" idea instantly. He is very birdy but he had never really had a bird in his mouth. So he was a bit unsure of picking it up. But he didn't try to eat it, and he didn't roll on it, so I think it was a win  

The best part of the whole morning.... We did two consecutive singles with pigeons. Riot stepped on BOTH BIRDS! I mean, he just nailed them! He did better than about 75% of Dave's dogs. Of course, once he got to them, he didn't really know what to do with the birds, but thats ok. He just needs more exposure. So proud of my boy! He showed them how the "fuzzies" do it. We also work on his steadiness, which I really haven't done much of. He honored a lot of the dogs, just to get him used to not moving and so that he would figure out not every bird is his. But he sure wanted all of them! 

Dave said that we are probably ready for JH right now, once we get him retrieving birds instead of just bumpers. But I don't feel like he is where I want him to be. I want him much more steady with more exposure to fetching all kinds of birds. And more water work. But its good to know that I have a dog that has the potential to do well. Just have to make sure I don't mess him up...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds awesome Marie!! Another fluffy showing what we can do in the field! Go Riot!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I have had a great day so far. Haven't cleaned my house yet but both obedience and agility have been worked.

Warning to people who take snarky dogs to public parks - do not be surprised when someone comes along and thinks your dog is a perfect distraction for heeling her dogs LOL Or at least don't sit with snarky dog right by the field entrance - and of course my reaction is, what a great way to work attention. Stay 15 feet away so my dogs are safe and voila!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yesterday had a great training session with Tag and Dooley. Did a novice run through with Doo and he would have passed with a fairly nice score. I told everyone I am getting him ready for the 2016 National! 

With Tag I am working on attention and sits/stays and basic heel work. 

Today I ran a couple simple doubles with Dooley working on gdgli's hold drills and steadiness. Tag was awful. He wouldn't pick his nose off the ground (we worked out in the pasture for the first time in a while-the neighbors darned goat got into our field, and they just came and got him today). So, I need to go back to simple marks in non-goated fields. Breeze was so cute! I think she is so glad to not be in solitary confinement. I did some simple marks with work on steadiness and heel position (she is a show girl and likes to prance around with her treasure). Then we went to work on the agility jumps. I don't want to get to involved until I am able to watch a couple DVDs.

The rest of this week, we will work on marks across the street in just cut and baled alfalfa field. Then work on agility jumps and obedience.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We will be working on Breeze planting her butt and remaining beside me until the hand goes in and her name is called on memory birds so there will be no opportunity for judges to have to make a call as to recast or confusion!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Shelly, I've been having a problem with Tito going on "where...." (as in, where is it??). Now "where" sounds nothing, NOTHING, like "Tito". 
Go figure.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Shelly, I've been having a problem with Tito going on "where...." (as in, where is it??). Now "where" sounds nothing, NOTHING, like "Tito".
> Go figure.


Now how do you know Where doesn't sound like Tito....In dog language! In dogs it may be like which and witch! Where's my English/Canine dictionary....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"Where" doesn't even sound like any of his nicknames (butthead, bonehead, monster boy) so he can't even give me that excuse! The funny thing is, it's the ONLY word he goes on. We proof him on it all the time, he doesn't go on "dog", or any number, or pretty much anything else. Only "where".
Go figure.




DNL2448 said:


> Now how do you know Where doesn't sound like Tito....In dog language! In dogs it may be like which and witch! Where's my English/Canine dictionary....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout will go sometimes if I say dead bird on our PB. She knows where it is and she wants it now! 

I am hoping to get our tomorrow to set up our new PB. We'll be running land blinds soon I hope and all through the winter. Come spring, she'll have that land handling experience and we can play in water and finish the JH. Of course, Scout *really* wants to field training tonight. Little stinker saw me plug in her collar to charge it and when I wasn't looking stole it--TWICE.

Tonight though we are headed to the building to work on obedience. I am excited and nervous at the same time. I feel like she could be really great, but I also feel like something could throw her off which is partly why I waited so long to enter her. I can't make myself wait any longer though--so ready to move on. And I have to remind myself even a year ago she was doing really well at matches (190s with handling errors knocking a lot of those points). 

And conformation....lol don't want to think about it. I probably should do some practicing...I am terrified of being in such a large class with undoubtedly lots of handler. I need some positive mojo over here!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pheasant season opens here in a week and a half. So we've put the training ducks away and got out the pheasants for a final tune up in the field so the dogs can open the season with their "A" game. 

Angel was a little rusty, but it's getting there.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking good! What a good girl Angel!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa, I'll be thinking of you and Scout and sending tons of positive mojo your way!
Swampcollie, Angel is looking great!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh absolutely, Lisa, you two will be awesome! I can't wait to hear how you and Scout do! Mojo sent...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay so who knows what got into me today but....

it started at WalMart. I ran in to get some quick grocery shopping done before going home. I passed a display of decoys. Somehow a box ended up being thrown in my basket. :doh:

THEN, this evening I discover I can still make a six pole set of channel weaves, so I put them back together and opened them up wide. Annabel, the only one of my current dogs that actually had any agility training, was so excited to see them, so I let her run through them first. She might have hit two or three of the poles correctly, but she's Annabel, so we partied and celebrated anyway. 

Then I tried Conner. I've always thought Conner would make a good agility dog for a first time handler. He's not going to be burning up the course, but he'd be nice and steady and easy to direct. Execpt I forgot what a weenie boy he is. He said "I don't think I'm going to go _through_ those poles, can I just get a treat for running within three feet of them? So I didn't push it, I don't have the energy to play cheerleader right now.

Then it was Flip's turn. He's never seen weave poles in his life but I thought we could just play. I led him through once, then the second time he told me he could handle this himself, I was just slowing him down and he took off through them. He did pretty well except one time he turned his head and plowed right into a pole, knocking it out. Of course he didn't even blink, just kept going.

So that's probably all the agilty training for the fall season. We might work some more in the next quarter!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hooooo go Jodie!!!! You (and your dogs) have talents you haven't even begun to explore!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> wooooo hooooo go Jodie!!!! You (and your dogs) have talents you haven't even begun to explore!


yeah, well, Flip decided last night to go back and practice an old talent that he has explored plenty and I thought was done with - chewing up the tv remote!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was jump training day at my place. This morning both Faelan and Casey did

Retrieve on the Flat
Retrieve over the High Jump
Broad Jump

Tonight after work, they both did a distance jump grid - I recorded Faelan's. Casey is an old hand at the grid and he really is an incredible jumper, so I don't really need to analyze videos for him. This was Faelan's first time, and I was pleased. His jumping style and judging of the distances is better than I thought it might be and when I was recompressing the final jump, he had a nice bounce. The first 3 jumps were 6 feet apart and the final jump ranged from 14 to 18 feet. Oddly there is a sound delay in the video. My last jump has the bar supported by a bolt so it is very easily displaced  No cheating Mr Faelan! I was able to take advantage of dry conditions but it was cloudy and so already getting dark. It is pouring again here now.

If you watch it, my apologies but I stopped editing out the setups, so you can see me actually getting my measuring wheel out LOL.

I am hoping Towhee will be back Sunday or Monday and then she might be starting her grid work; I need to verify it would be okay.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot and I had an OK day today. Its been a stressful past few days outside of dog stuff (hubby and I are just NOT on the same page recently....) so I think I'm a little short on patience. Anyway, I did a few holds and he was good. Only one real struggle on his part, but he complied pretty quickly. Oh, and he was able to finally do a double! Well, my own hand thrown double. I did it at a fence corner so that he couldn't run from one bumper directly to the other. I couldn't get him to do that a few weeks ago, so that was cool. I was SO tempted to do another one, but then I heard radarsdad in my head and just left it with one great one. We were mostly having issues with casting. I was getting frustrated, so I took a deep breath, relaxed, got him to do one good one, then quit and went on a hike. Ri loves hiking with me, and I allow him to be off leash unless someone is passing us on the trail. As I think back on it now, it was actually a good day. Not great, but good


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Shelly, I've been having a problem with Tito going on "where...." (as in, where is it??). Now "where" sounds nothing, NOTHING, like "Tito".
> Go figure.


Tito is going just on the sound of your voice.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Oops, just read your other post. Now you have me stumped unless you have been saying "there" when Tito needs help.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great video, Sharon. Do you figure a different distance between the initial 3 jumps for each dog, based on their stride, or do you usually use 6 feet? Also, do you raise the first jumps over time, or do they stay low? It looks like a great exercise to do (if one had jumps, lol). 
Marie, your husband needs to get out and throw more bumpers for you, that will help get you both on the same page 
GDGLI, the only thing I can figure is that Tito is notorious for anticipating commands (in obedience, too) and he knows that when I say "where is it" he's going to be sent, so he heads out on "where". That's the only thing that makes sense to me. I will have to be very aware of it in a test, and say something else like just "mark".


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb, for this grid the first 3 jumps are always 6 feet apart and 8 inches high for goldens - they act as stride regulators. The final jump can range in height and distance but the goal is no more than 1 stride and frequently they bounce the grid (no strides) when it is being recompressed - for Faelan I worked in 18 inch distance increments. Here is a slow motion video (interesting sound effects LOL) This is a much shorter video since it only has 3 sets. Interestingly, in slow mo you can see that his final set (where he bounced 3-4) he was not quite setting his rear feet together hmmm


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

GDGLI, the only thing I can figure is that Tito is notorious for anticipating commands (in obedience, too) and he knows that when I say "where is it" he's going to be sent, so he heads out on "where". That's the only thing that makes sense to me. I will have to be very aware of it in a test, and say something else like just "mark".[/QUOTE]

Don't you just hate that, i.e. the anticipation?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Shelly, I've been having a problem with Tito going on "where...." (as in, where is it??). Now "where" sounds nothing, NOTHING, like "Tito".
> Go figure.


I also cue with "Where's your bird" when my dogs return with a bird on a multiple. I do it _*before*_ I take the bird, and confirm with _*good*_. Then I _*remind to sit*_, take the bird and put my hand in and send. I also use _*good*_ as confirmation on a blind and sometimes in that situation, Breeze will go on _*good*_ on me. Last weekend she went on the last mark as soon aas I took the bird and then stopped herself because she realized her mistake! But she was high as a kite because we were only able to get out twice last week due to the weather. The forecast is much better this week so we will be able to get out more and focus on those mechanics. Generally I like that cadence of confirming the next retrieve while the dog is still holding the previous bird as the dog is less likely to take off when still holding a bird! The hand in before the verbal release is also just one more proof to steadiness, as the routine is no hand yet, no send. Having a regular pattern and cadence should help with the anticipation, particularly if you correct for anticipation in training. But dogs being dogs it does not always work!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW look at the Sunrise dogs out training in the dark! So good and having fun 

Gladys' field training is winding down for the year. The days are getting too short for full time job + commuter Dawn to train outside other than on weekends. 

Thankfully we are done with JH and have lots of SH drills and TRAINABILITY to work on - perfect for fall/winter/early spring. 

So - go to training group when we have it (hopefully at least 1X/week), drop in obedience, ring rentals, and run throughs when we have it, work on obedience and all our drills - the sit whistle, over and back (baseball) and our sight blind/pattern work. 

I think pheasant season opens in 2 weeks, must check license and order tags. Got warning from trainer about undoing steady and need to be diligent about sit/stay but she did it last year and was really good about it. I think it enhanced her field training.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

sterregold said:


> I also cue with "Where's your bird" when my dogs return with a bird on a multiple. I do it _*before*_ I take the bird, and confirm with _*good*_. Then I _*remind to sit*_, take the bird and put my hand in and send. I also use _*good*_ as confirmation on a blind and sometimes in that situation, Breeze will go on _*good*_ on me. Last weekend she went on the last mark as soon aas I took the bird and then stopped herself because she realized her mistake! But she was high as a kite because we were only able to get out twice last week due to the weather. The forecast is much better this week so we will be able to get out more and focus on those mechanics. Generally I like that cadence of confirming the next retrieve while the dog is still holding the previous bird as the dog is less likely to take off when still holding a bird! The hand in before the verbal release is also just one more proof to steadiness, as the routine is no hand yet, no send. Having a regular pattern and cadence should help with the anticipation, particularly if you correct for anticipation in training. But dogs being dogs it does not always work!


My routine,
Take the the dog to the line SIT, MARk, wait for him to pick up the field, when he picks up the line I want GOOD, SIT, If he looks off , SIT when he picks up the line I want GOOD, SIT. When He locks on signal, for the bird. Multiples I move to position him for the line to the bird as they come down. Coming back I position back to take about a step to heel him online for the next mark positioning to line his spine to the bird. After he heels up take bird GET YOUR MARK. Wait for him to show me he's got it hand down then his name to send. The more chatter you introduce breaks
concentration on memory. If there is a blind to be run I front sit behind the line and take the bird with him facing me. Take the bird with DEAD BIRD, HEEL then line him for the blind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> WOW look at the Sunrise dogs out training in the dark! So good and having fun


He was driven for that new toy! boy oh boy. It is a triple udder with a tug knot on one end and a handle on the other. I had my doubts he'd like it, but Mrs Fluggles was right LOL

Part of the reason I will be concentrating on agility & obedience is I can do them at night after work and even before work - have lights and decent footing, and we can train


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just back from a very disappointing, frustrating training session with my training partner. 
It's an hour drive back home, so I had plenty of time to reflect on what happened this morning.
First, I did Bridget Carlson's "name 3 things that went right" exercise. 
We did a couple of what my partner calls "surprise walk-ups". This is the first time we've done this. The winger is very well hidden in some extremely heavy cover. I get Tito out of the truck, heel him as if we are heading to the field to do some work. At some point my partner cues the sound on the winger and launches the dummy. Tito has to sit on the sound or my verbal cue, and then wait to be sent before going for the bumper (which is on mowed grass). He did AWESOME with this. Totally steady. So that was 1 good thing.
He also ran some excellent 200-250 yard marks (mowed grass, over a slight dip/hill), which was the second good thing.
He also ran some great marks and necessitated him jumping over benches on the way out and back in (we were on soccer fields), and he didn't even hesitate or think of going around the benches, so that was the third good thing.
Now for the ugly.
On serious reflection, it was ME I was disappointed in. I set him up to fail. I knew when we set this up that it was too hard for Tito, and we did it anyway. 
We set up a long blind (200+ yards) back where we had thrown a couple of marks. BUT my partner threw a wipe-out mark over the line to the blind, and I sent Tito for the mark, then for the blind. I knew when we did it that he couldn't do it, for a couple of reasons. First, the blind was very far away, farther than he's used to. Second, there was some very bad suction. On one side, there was very heavy cover, which he always thinks has birds in it. On the other side, there had been a flock of a couple hundred geese that we had to scare away so we could use the field. There was goose poop and feathers EVERYWHERE. And third, the wipe-out mark was a pretty advanced concept for him.
Sure enough, he veered off the line to check out the piles of feathers everywhere. I got cast refusals, bad lines, you name it. I had to keep moving up until finally at about 100 yards he could succeed. 
I had thought that maybe since he had run a couple of marks to this area he could run the blind there, but I really did know in my gut he would have a hard time with the feathers and poop. Yep. 
My thinking was that he should have taken the straight line. He should have listened to me when I gave him casts. But when I was driving home thinking about it, I never should have made him run that set up. My fault, not his. Well his too, he didn't do what he was told to, but I set him up to fail, I really did.
Before we left, we moved to another field where there were no geese, set out a white stake and ran some blinds to the stake from about 100 yards away. No real factors except a dip in the ground, when he was in the dip he couldn't see the stake, but he held the line and did fine. Ran it 3 times, and he lined it perfectly. So at least we did quit on a nice success. 
Ah well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's very interesting in slow motion. I would think it would really help with his jumping!




Sunrise said:


> Barb, for this grid the first 3 jumps are always 6 feet apart and 8 inches high for goldens - they act as stride regulators. The final jump can range in height and distance but the goal is no more than 1 stride and frequently they bounce the grid (no strides) when it is being recompressed - for Faelan I worked in 18 inch distance increments. Here is a slow motion video (interesting sound effects LOL) This is a much shorter video since it only has 3 sets. Interestingly, in slow mo you can see that his final set (where he bounced 3-4) he was not quite setting his rear feet together hmmm
> 
> Faelan Grid Oct 3 2011 in slow mo - YouTube


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry your session was disappointing Barb. Piles of feathers? Scent? Plus I know that he carries boots around in the house? Hmm, sure you had Tito and not Faelan?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs

You're being a little hard on yourself. In reality, you tested which gave you valuable information on what you need to do to train. 

When I get really frustrated, I put the dog away because I'm only going to escalate in my anger and then I will make a mistake. Tomorrow is another day.

I don't think you had a bad day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It's very interesting in slow motion. I would think it would really help with his jumping!


Yes, the time has come for him to take full responsibility to clear those bars - after I allow him to fully learn how to do that! So grid work, flat work etc.

You know its odd, Casey and Rowdy perhaps knocked a fistful of bars in their entire careers (combined), and I used the grids and patterns and all kinds of things to train them in jumping. With Faelan, I let various folks convince me that the grids etc are not needed. The dogs just know how to jump. Lesson learned.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, in line with what Bridget says, what are three things you can do to correct the situation? Put this experience in your book and move on. Tito can't wear his cape everyday, at some point it has to be laundered.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have run that blind until he got it right. We are training, time to put my training hat on and teach the blind and deal with the factors. Good time to teach taking my casts and corrections for not doing so.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I would have run that blind until he got it right. We are training, time to put my training hat on and teach the blind and deal with the factors. Good time to teach taking my casts and corrections for not doing so.


I was wondering if you reran the blind?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> I would have run that blind until he got it right. We are training, time to put my training hat on and teach the blind and deal with the factors. Good time to teach taking my casts and corrections for not doing so.


Yes, big training opportunity! If the dog is sailing through everything in training then you are not challenging them enough that they are really learning anything. Remember that distance erodes control, so you can always chase the dog up--I did that a lot on long blinds when Breeze and Win were learning--heck I did it with Win klast week on an over-a-point water blind when he was not driving into the water off the point. I chased him around, got on the point and pushed him off it, and then followed with another similar blind to consolidate the lesson. If a blind has a lot of factors in it that you know will challenge him, you can also break it down into sections. Start where there will only be one challenging factor to negotiate, then back up past the next after pickup, rerun from the new line, etc. Anne Everett of TNT kennels also advocates "pulling the rope" rather than "pushing the rope" when teaching a dog to deal with really complex, challenging factors. She will take the dog out to the stake with her, leave it on a sit stay, call it in, and then run the blind. Having run the return line helps them be confident about then being handled out to it. Next day set up a blind with similar length and factors and run it cold full length. Running stuff way bigger than you will see in a test is good! 

It is so easy to spot the dogs whose handlers only do 75-100 yard blinds in training as they are really on the edge of control at that distance in a test. Work on having some of those factors towards the ends of your blinds as well, as it will be more challenging--ie getting a dog to drive off a point or stay off shore 15 yards away is much easier than getting a dog to do it 90 yards away!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb you are not alone in the 'off' day. Gabby's turn to be a BUTT HEAD! Or should I say CURSE THE SMART DOG!!!! 

I did some 3 handed casting with Quinn and Gabby in the back yard. We work short. Both Quinn and Gabby are still on a long line so that if they take the wrong cast I can correct them. Quinn was a SUPERSTAR!!!! She really was brilliant today, I was very pleased. 

Gabby would not look at ME!!!! How can I give her direction when she won't look at me. Yes she is in a sit with her back to the "back" pile, she had her head turned over one of her shoulders almost the whole time. She kept staring down any one of the piles. I tried waiting her out, seeing if she would turn to me.... nope. I tried, quietly saying her name, she would look quickly then turn back, I tried leash pops first gentle then firmer... she would not look at me long enough to give he a cast. So needless to say she would look away the moment I cast her, she would take the wrong cast. She gets mad and growls when I correct her for the wrong cast. Sorry sweetheart pay attention and you won't get corrected. I finally got a little rough with her. She had to get through her head that I was not pleased. That FINALLY worked. Then she would look at me, I praised her for a good look, then she took the correct cast and got praised for a job well done. We finished fine, I just did not like how we had to get there. 

I am not using the collar on her on casts per the trainer. UNLESS she refuses the cast. She refused one cast, and I just FF'd her to it. So I still got my correction in. Oh she frustrated me today. Turning her back on the "field" is a big issue with her. I have a feeling I may need some Darrin time to work on those whistle sits. I do NOT see this dog stopping for NOTHING. Unless she has a leash on, I don't think the collar would be enough. At least not in my hands. Gabby is a great dog and I know it, I also know she is an opinionated, strong willed, high drive, smart female dog. You know.... the B word in capital letters.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Gabby would not look at ME!!!! How can I give her direction when she won't look at me. Yes she is in a sit with her back to the "back" pile, she had her head turned over one of her shoulders almost the whole time. She kept staring down any one of the piles.


That I use the collar on. Sit nick Sit. Called shopping, as soon as she looks away from you sit nick sit. You can use a rope if you like but she need to be looking at you not trying to use avoidance tactics. She is flipping you the paw.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> She is flipping you the paw.


Yeah I got that message. That is what made me so mad. 

She is SO lucky she is so darn cute! She is a bugger.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

couple things...Sharon, I thought of you this morning, I really did, with the feather piles all over the field!!! 
I figure Tito will take down a couple of bars in his first few agility trials, because he *very very rarely* takes a bar down, so I figure he's saving that for trials!
About this morning, yes, I did work him thru it and we didn't quit until I had gotten a decent line from him a couple of times all the way out to the blind. 
First, I did some "heel-nick-heel" stuff with him to get his head back on me and off of the feathers and cover. That did help.
Then I moved up and sent him for the blind without the mark being thrown. That helped A LOT. 
Then I backed up and sent him again, and did that a few times until he was all the way back to the original line. By then he was good and tired, he'd run a LOT, but he did understand that he had to do it, and he did it.
My real frustration this morning, honestly and sincerely, was NOT with Tito. He was fine. He did exactly what was to be expected with his level of training, in a new field with MAJOR factors that he has never seen before. 
I was very annoyed *at myself* for allowing it to happen. I knew the minute I saw the setup that he was not capable of running it cold, and I should have INSISTED on teaching it to him rather than just turning him loose and having him run. 
We will go back to that field in 2 weeks (I can't get there before that) and run it again, but this time I will start it off right by teaching it first.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And that, Shelly, in a nutshell is why I was so annoyed and frustrated...AT MYSELF...because I know this is how I should have handled it and I didn't do it. I know better. I knew it was much too difficult for him to handle, and I set him up to fail. It's not a good way to train.




sterregold said:


> . If a blind has a lot of factors in it that you know will challenge him, you can also break it down into sections. Start where there will only be one challenging factor to negotiate, then back up past the next after pickup, rerun from the new line, etc. Anne Everett of TNT kennels also advocates "pulling the rope" rather than "pushing the rope" when teaching a dog to deal with really complex, challenging factors. She will take the dog out to the stake with her, leave it on a sit stay, call it in, and then run the blind. Having run the return line helps them be confident about then being handled out to it. Next day set up a blind with similar length and factors and run it cold full length. Running stuff way bigger than you will see in a test is good!
> 
> It is so easy to spot the dogs whose handlers only do 75-100 yard blinds in training as they are really on the edge of control at that distance in a test. Work on having some of those factors towards the ends of your blinds as well, as it will be more challenging--ie getting a dog to drive off a point or stay off shore 15 yards away is much easier than getting a dog to do it 90 yards away!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I also know she is an opinionated, strong willed, high drive, smart female dog. You know.... the B word in capital letters.


You just described my Brandy girl (rest her soul) to a T! I can't count the number of times she gave me the paw, but dang when she was good, she was very, very good. But when she was bad, she was horrid! One thing about it, people would always stop what they were doing to watch her obedience runs just to see what Brandy showed up that day. If it was horrid Brandy, they got a show! I feel for you sister!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Yeah I got that message. That is what made me so mad.
> 
> She is SO lucky she is so darn cute! She is a bugger.


Gotta love em, but they sure can get away with a lot!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We are back in training action. Fisher tweaked his foot at the national so he's getting a week or two off. Bob and I took Bark & Slater out to Williston tonight, set up a cute land double and double blind. I really liked our memory bird, it was the winger set up behind a clump of brush and a dead tree, tossing angle back behind some thicker cover, we set up silhouettes in front of the cover. The line was back down a bit of a slope. So the temptation was to stop before the cover, luckily both dogs traversed it well, broke through the cover and found the bird. Go-bird was just a long mark not much to it other than shadows. We did two blinds, either side and deep of the long mark. Slater was great on both his marks, lined one of the blinds. I also did a small hand-thrown walk-up, the first one he's done, the first time we did it he was gone before the bird hit the ground, called him back, started over and that time he was steady.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good session last night--set up a straightforward triple with a double blind. For Win this was an opportunity to build up his confidence doing triples--thinking about trying Master with him next summer if I can get his water blinds cleaned up, but that also means he will have to be doing more complex marking scenarios So this was a good building opportunity, and he handled it well.

I had set it up close and tempting for Breeze in particular. She likes to go long, and as you heard got herself in trouble by anticipating the send on a tempting bird last weekend, so I was looking to set up an opportunity to correct this and I got what I was after when she had returned from the go bird.

Ran Bon-bon as singles on it and all went well except for a winger malfunction on the last bird. Ahh the joys of training alone!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was pouring last night, so we worked, mostly obedience in the shop. However, I did bring out a bumper and worked on Dooley steadiness and his hold on the bumper (again thanks George). Overall it was a great training session!

I started Tag using Janice Gunn's DVD. We'll see how that goes, it was fun, but I didn't have the right food lure, so I'll have to pick some up tonight.

It's raining again today, but if it isn't too bad, I'll throw some marks tonight. Any suggestions to keep Tag's nose off the ground?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunner got a couple of water marks today. Trying to get him used to big swims after the ant disaster. First mark about 110 yards swimming water to a duck. BB was ready with rocks. He broke down about 2/3 rds. of the way there. Couple of well placed rocks got him there. He was obviously nervous about the big swim. He ran the bank about 20 to 30 feet and made a good decision not to run the bank but take the swim.
Second mark about 130 or so from the same line but I moved up a bit. He took the mark and at just about the same distance as the ants got him in the water he popped (about 20yds. out verbal whining also) . Verbal and back hand signal and he took it and swam another 10 yards and popped again. Another verbal back and hand signal as he turned had the gunner hey hey and another couple of rocks. He had it from there and went and got the bird. Need to proof this to see if we got his confidence on big swims. Follow this up with short hand thrown no brainers in water.
He gets a land flyer no brainer also tomorrow. I like the decisions this dog makes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my poor dog is EXHAUSTED. He was still tired this morning from yesterday, but he had a big day today so I couldn't let him slack off. 
We started with an agility private lesson, it was supposed to be 1/2 hour, but it ended up being close to an hour by the time we were finished. He did a GREAT job. I was very pleased with him, the only thing he did wrong was he took down 2 bars, which is unusual for him, but the trainer was running him and he isn't used to her pace yet. So we weren't concerned about it. He didn't take down any bars while running with me. Did some great 180 degree wraps on jumps, real nice entries on the weave poles. A little more hesitant that usual on the teeter.
He's to the point now where he can identify all the obstacles by name, which is very helpful. I can tell him "go teeter" and he will find it from anywhere in the room, and go on it. (Although he gets to the pivot point and waits for me most of the time). Same with table, tire, "go A", "walk it". Of course the jumps I have to be more specific. We don't see the chute very often, so I don't think he knows the name of that one yet. Anyway, he's made tons of progress really quickly and I'm excited about his upcoming debut. As long as he doesn't take down any bars!
Then in the car and right out to Dan's, where I told him all about my bad move yesterday in training. He just laughed and said all trainers do that at some point, not to worry about it. But since Tito was obviously tired, and had been under a lot of pressure yesterday, Dan did a lot of fun stuff with him today. 
It was 80 degrees and sunny, so we did all water stuff. 
We only did a couple of drills with bumpers. We did some "in and out" work on the points of land that 
Dan has on one of his techical ponds, and Tito slammed it. Dan said, "it doesn't get any better than that". Also did a channel mark, again, he was 100% spot on, so we stopped with the drills. We moved on to blinds. Started off with what Dan calls "helper blinds", with a person standing on the shore trying not to look like a person. We were using live, shackled ducks. Tito did a good job on all but one, in which he headed off for a muskrat hole on the opposite shore and was rather beastly about being re-directed. But the helper tossed another duck right by the first one, and that got the Tito Monster back where he was supposed to be. 
We did several of those, followed by quite a few water marks, both singles and doubles. There wasn't much to the memory aspect of the doubles, as the birds were alive. But Tito was having a grand time, which was good.
We did do a little bit of land stuff, not much, Dan planted a couple of ducks and then had Tito flush them. He also planted a runner right at the edge of some very heavy cover and let Tito chase it around for a while in the cover. Dan says it really gets these dogs with big prey drive pumped up to do that, which it sure did! Took him several minutes to come up with the duck, but he was as pleased as could be when he did.
Back to the water for some "big swims", again marks with live ducks, and then a couple of shot fliers over water. 
We finished it up with the short distance retrieve of the dead goose (video in another thread). 
So Tito had a great day, and now he's exhausted. 
This evening I took his dead duck (one of the shot fliers) and put it in the alfalfa field, which has now been mowed. Sent Tito on a cold blind, we were 90 yards out. He went almost all the way dead straight, but got about 10 feet off the line at the very end. Took a great sit whistle (even squared up the sit!) and a perfect angle back cast, right to the bird. I only did the one blind, as the dog is really, well, dog tired. But I'm off for FL tomorrow, will be back on Tuesday, so Tito will do nothing but lie around the house for the next several days.
Dan said the nicest thing to me today. He said that if there is such a thing as reincarnation, he wants to come back as Tito. He said that Tito has the best life of any dog that he's ever met. Dan loves that I do a bunch of different things with Tito (agility, obedience, dock diving) and often comments on what a great well-rounded dog it makes him.
(heehee, I told Dan that Tito has "an F'ing good life....Food, Feathers, Females")


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say that Tito had a fun day. They have to have those days where they do "fun stuff". Oh, and "food, feathers, and females"...hmmmm, I think I understand. You know, when I was 19........


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GDGLI, do tell about the feathers when you were 19


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> GDGLI, do tell about the feathers when you were 19


Uh oh. Maybe I talk too much.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Set up a tight, busy water triple for Breeze last night. Longer memory bird off to the left, then memory bird up on a point to the right, and a breaker go-bird short and in line with the right hand bird in the water. Blind up the middle on the far shore having to pass between two offset points and a flock of Canadas. Butt stayed planted until sent, and she carried her last cast 50 yards to the bird on the blind.

Ran Winter on it as well. The memory bird on the point gave him trouble--we are going to have to work on inlines. He has been fine with them in doubles, but adding the third mark just seemed to be more than he can think about yet! He wanted to beach on the second point, but once he was past it the end of the bliond was nice.

Butch and Bonnie ran the marks as singles without issue. Bonnie was even steady without physical restraint on the longer marks!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Land marks this morning, not happy with his marking skills. Marks varied from 100 to about 200 with low cover to moderate but fairly technical. Steadiness is good but we have to get his marking better.

Uh, we are waiting to hear about the feathers.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Land marks this morning, not happy with his marking skills. Marks varied from 100 to about 200 with low cover to moderate but fairly technical. Steadiness is good but we have to get his marking better.
> 
> Uh, we are waiting to hear about the feathers.


Not happy with a 7 month old puppy marking at 200? I'm thinking that is pretty good!

Fea...thers, fea....thers, fea....thers. Until I hear the real story, my mind is running wild!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds incredible!! You must be exhausted too.

The 3F's - well he totally deserves them, after all.



hotel4dogs said:


> my poor dog is EXHAUSTED. He was still tired this morning from yesterday, but he had a big day today so I couldn't let him slack off.
> We started with an agility private lesson, it was supposed to be 1/2 hour, but it ended up being close to an hour by the time we were finished. He did a GREAT job. I was very pleased with him, the only thing he did wrong was he took down 2 bars, which is unusual for him, but the trainer was running him and he isn't used to her pace yet. So we weren't concerned about it. He didn't take down any bars while running with me. Did some great 180 degree wraps on jumps, real nice entries on the weave poles. A little more hesitant that usual on the teeter.
> He's to the point now where he can identify all the obstacles by name, which is very helpful. I can tell him "go teeter" and he will find it from anywhere in the room, and go on it. (Although he gets to the pivot point and waits for me most of the time). Same with table, tire, "go A", "walk it". Of course the jumps I have to be more specific. We don't see the chute very often, so I don't think he knows the name of that one yet. Anyway, he's made tons of progress really quickly and I'm excited about his upcoming debut. As long as he doesn't take down any bars!
> Then in the car and right out to Dan's, where I told him all about my bad move yesterday in training. He just laughed and said all trainers do that at some point, not to worry about it. But since Tito was obviously tired, and had been under a lot of pressure yesterday, Dan did a lot of fun stuff with him today.
> ...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Uhh, yeah, OK...Feathers....I started birdhunting when I was 19.:--big_grin:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Uhh, yeah, OK...Feathers....I started birdhunting when I was 19.:--big_grin:


Kinda of a late starter huh???

Started Dove hunting at about 14


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm thinking there's more to the feathers than hunting....
I'm in FL, my dog is not.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Riot and I had a good training session today. He did TWO doubles for me. I think he has finally figured out that he can't get the first one until he gets the "go bird." And he did a few beautiful backs with both side piles out. It was interesting to see him turn, look at the back bumper, glance at the over piles, and then decide on the back bumper. I did some happy dances with him :banana: Hadn't done that in a bit. I got hubby to throw two long marks for us, so we were able to get in some fun stuff too. 

On a sadder note, Riot's joints have been "popping" more and more. Today his hip clicked multiple times while he was just walking.   Still have a week and a half until our vet appointment. That time can't go fast enough. I just want to know what we are dealing with (or, hopefully, not dealing with). He doesn't act like he is in any pain, so thats good. So for now, we just continue to train, because we are both having lots of fun


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, I was thinking of Riot's joints the other day and wondering when his appointment is. I sure hope all goes well for you guys!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

mlopez

Good luck.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Marie, I was thinking of Riot's joints the other day and wondering when his appointment is. I sure hope all goes well for you guys!


Thanks guys  I just realized that I miscalculated when his appointment is. Its actually 2 and a half weeks. Erg...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Marie, if I remember correctly Slater went through a phase of joint popping and kinda grew out of it. I haven't had his OFA's done yet but nothing has made me worry about it further. Hopefully it's nothing with Riot.
Today Bob, Kristin & I met at Williston. We trained at the "Training pond" which is a wonderful technical pond.....when there is water in it. There hasn't been water in it for about 2 years. But imagine a very large technical pond with about 20 points of various angles, with no water. The "banks" are about 10 feet high, meaning you lose sight of the dog at various points. As you can imagine it makes for an interesting training spot. We set up 3 marks, two with multiple "re-entries" and one wide out in the open. Then set up a blind between two of the marks that required us to send the dog "blind" over the edge into the gulf and run after them to the edge in order to handle. 
Anyways I was brave and ran Slater on the triple, left bird (50 yards), right bird (100 yards) middle bird was go bird which was only about 70 yards but over two large points then up and out into the field beyond the "pond." He did GREAT and while he needed a little help to swing wide with the gun on the right bird, he was steady and marked them all great. He one-whistled the blind -- good boy!
We also set up a short blind that required the dogs to run sideways across the steep incline. It took some doing but Slater worked it out. He ended up blowing through two whistles to get back to the AOF of one of the other birds, got a correction for that. Sophie and Bark (master dogs) both lined it 
Fisher still on the bench today but I'll take him out next time. He is bored out of his gourd!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, Tito should have waited until you left to wash his cape. :curtain:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Marie, hope Riot is okay.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Marie, if I remember correctly Slater went through a phase of joint popping and kinda grew out of it. I haven't had his OFA's done yet but nothing has made me worry about it further. Hopefully it's nothing with Riot.


Thanks Anney! That makes me feel a lot better. Most people I have talked to are very alarmed. But maybe its a golden thing


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Marie I am another one hoping the popping is nothing. Is it noise only or do you have any other reason for concern? 

Yesterday we went to the trainers. It was a GORGEOUS day. What a perfect day for working dogs on birds. The trees are almost peak color around her, the sun was shining brightly, and it was in the mid 70's PERFECT!!!!! To top it all off we started the training session with LIVE FLIERS!!!!! WOO HOO (says Gabby and Quinn)

Gabby's mark was short, the bird did not die right away, Darrin took a second shot, not sure he hit the duck. But the duck landed right side up in the water, but it's head was under, still kicking and going around in circles. Made me laugh, I thought of a wind up rubber duckie toy. It stopped moving by the time Gabby got to it. She had a beautiful retrieve. 

Then they set up a LONG challenging blind for the master dogs, and field trial dogs to run. Always fun to watch. I can't time the when I think they should whistle, but when they do, I try to see if I am correct in my mind what cast they should be doing. I don't do too badly there, but "I" have not been taught right and left angle backs yet so I forget they exist. 

When the bird boy arrived (high school student) he was sent out with a bunch of ducks to do some land marks for Quinn and Gabby because the blind was taking some time. Quinn was being handled by the hubby, he got to go yesterday. She did a really good job I thought. I am a horrible judge of distance but maybe the marks were 70-90 yards. Maybe 100. They were just in front of the tree line in the shade, it was hard to actually see the ducks because of the dark background. And even though it was sunny, fall sun is different than summer sun. 

I thought Gabby NAILED the first mark. She ran out like a thoroughbred out of the gate, lining it. Then she veered off and the hunt began. I was actually quite surprised she didn't find it. I swear she ran over it at least once. Three times she ran past the tree line into the field behind. Matt the bird boy had to assist her. I had her do it again, this time I think she had a clearer idea what she was actually watching and she SLAMMED that mark. Every land mark after no matter where it dropped she lined up beautifully and was very very good. So I think she just didn't 'see' the first one. 

Then we did a water land mark. It has been a LONG time since we did that with Gabby and it showed. She got close to the shoreline and started hunting in the water for the duck. She was unclear to get out. So another "hey hey" help from Matt and she came out of the water, and found her duck. Lastly we did a water-land-water-land mark. There was a obstacle in the water (a downed tree) that Gabby has not done ANY work on yet so I couldn't line her as nice as I would like because of the tree. Gabby got on the first land beautifully, but started hunting. Even with a "hey hey" she was not buying where the duck was. Finally a second duck was thrown, she went in the second water and got it. She cheated the first water on her way back, but the second water she got in and swam to me. It was not a fabulous mark but, I have to remember she has MINIMAL training in this sort of thing AND she was the first dog. I should have let another go so maybe she could have watched. Oh well. Also we have not done any cheat work on her yet so I am not concerned about that. She will get all this. Right now it's all about confidence. 

We also did some casting before they started running the blind. Gabby was being 'ok'. I sent her on a right back, and she went right over. I tried to stop her with the line but did not have the proper hold, and it slid right through my fingers. OUCH!!! Talk about rope burn. No I did not have my gloves.... I forgot them. Darrin says for now, when Gabby is not paying attention, give her a rope snap correction or just send her anyway (opposite of where she is looking) if she takes the wrong cast, that correction will have more baring on her. She will pay attention. He also said try now without voice just arms. 

Lastly he watched us whistle sit. Said we are too nice. Says he wants us to use the heeling stick more as a conditioning so when we take it away and they hear the whistle, they want their butt down faster than fast. Not as an aid to teach them to sit, it's the sting on the butt he wants them to remember when they hear the whistle. The pressure. No he isn't saying lace them with it, but I get what he means. Just make sure "they" get an impression. Quinn it can be firmer than needed for Gabby. 

Good day. Still going to have sessions next week if the weather cooperates. I think soon he switches to weekends. That will be good for the hubby. 

Side note. It was great Art was there. First he got all nervous having Darrin watch him. I just started talking to the ladies so he didn't have to worry about me. Once he got started he did well, but it is better for Darrin to correct his mistakes than me. He kept saying "side" instead of over. Darrin threatened to throw a dead duck at him if he did it again. LOL Hubby laughed. However, what hubby doesn't understand is this is still TRAINING. I NEVER walk Quinn or Gabby to the line on leash at training. I want them to make mistakes so I can correct them so they WON'T make it at a test. That is the big thing Art needs to learn.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great training opportunities Ann! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Not training this week, here instead.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Marie I am another one hoping the popping is nothing. Is it noise only or do you have any other reason for concern?


Riot is always pretty stiff when he gets up from sleeping over just laying around. He was also lame a few times as a younger dog. But he never seems in pain, which is a good sign. Sounds like you had a great training session with your pups!! Which dog does your hubby run? 

Riot and I had a good session today. He is doing GREAT on his casting! Didn't miss any today! I have moved to having all three piles out all the time. Sometimes I have him sit with them already placed and then sometimes I throw one or more out with him sitting in the middle. He really seems to be getting it. Of course, tomorrow it could all fall apart, but for now we are celebrating the little gains. Unfortunately, I have a super busy week coming up, starting tomorrow. So not sure how much I will be training or posting... But after that its a full week of fall break, FF, and birds!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I NEVER walk Quinn or Gabby to the line on leash at training. I want them to make mistakes so I can correct them so they WON'T make it at a test. That is the big thing Art needs to learn.


Ann that sounds like a GREAT session!!!!! Fun stuff!

I will say however that I definitely DISagree with not using a leash walking dogs to the line. In my training group we walk EVERY dog to the line on a lead, EVERY time. It really irritates me when people do not and they waste our time with "HEEL, HERE, SIT, HERE, HEEL" all the way to the line. You know what you teach the dog by doing that? To tune you out and do whatever he pleases unless you yell at him. To be out of control because he has no physical restraint (leash). That he can walk all over because you'll always be there to remind him. Nuh-uh, not good. Use a lead, the same lead you will use at the test, and use a leash correction if the dog gets out of line. Even Fisher gets walked to the line on lead. It's the same theory as never practicing obedience heeling off leash. Anyways, just my little pet peeve.

Tonight I just did a quick session with my guys, Slater on wagon wheel (he is doing 3 white bumpers closer, with 3 orange bumpers farther, and really figuring it out, which is cool). Fisher a little walking baseball.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Not training this week, here instead.


Is that supposed be and excuse or showing lack of priorities


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Is that supposed be and excuse or showing lack of priorities


I tried to talk DH into coming home one day early so I could get alittle training in but :no:


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hollyk said:


> I tried to talk DH into coming home one day early so I could get alittle training in but :no:


HAHA! I mean, what is beautiful scenery worth if you don't have a dog next to you ready to retrieve a bird???


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I worked with Nix on winger marks today since I had no training partners available. We did land water, land water marks to get her comfortable with the idea of driving off a point and continuing. One of the marks was very long and I broke it down for her into two parts. I first ran her from a point where she crossed water and then across another point into water. Next we moved back to include another point and piece of water with a long swim. Overall quite a big mark. She did very well on this. I then gave her some fun, short easy winger throws into the water after all her hard work.
Tomorrow is a club training day so she will get a flyer and that will make her extremely happy. FF is done so now all birds and bumpers are being delivered nicely to hand in heel position. She is a fun girl to work with.


----------

